# DxO9 for free



## table1349 (Feb 6, 2017)

Yes the new DxO version is 11 but for a limited time you get a full working copy of version 9 for free.  Follow this link: DxO & DigitalCamera | DxO.com

https://petapixel.com/2017/02/03/can-get-copy-dxo-opticspro-9-completely-free-limited-time/


----------



## Peeb (Feb 6, 2017)

I've got the latest version, and the noise elimination algorithms are second-to-none


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 6, 2017)

as long as it supports your camera it's great.
though it's missing the last few years of newer cameras.
http://cdn2.dxo.com/sites/default/files/2017-01/DxO-OpticsPro-9-Supported-OS-and-cameras.pdf


----------



## table1349 (Feb 6, 2017)

Not surprised, they do this every year.  It helps get people interested so they will buy the newest version.  As noted on their website the key that comes with this version is not upgrade-able.  But for those that are looking for something more than what came with their camera it is a good start at a good price.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 6, 2017)

Free stuff is always good.
J


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 6, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Free stuff is always good.
> J



Not so sure about that....


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 6, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Free stuff is always good.
> ...


Free popcorn


----------



## table1349 (Feb 6, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


Yeah but some cheapskates won't give you free Caramel Corn.


----------



## Destin (Feb 6, 2017)

To those that have DxO, do you find it to be worth the money?

Debating getting it to help with noise reduction from high ISO images...


----------



## table1349 (Feb 6, 2017)

Destin said:


> To those that have DxO, do you find it to be worth the money?
> 
> Debating getting it to help with noise reduction from high ISO images...


And there is the beauty of the current offer.  Get the pro version 9 for free, give it a try and if you like it buy version 11 if you want.


----------



## Destin (Feb 6, 2017)

@gryphonslair99 thats a good thought, but my camera isn't supported.


----------



## Hermes1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you for this as it is one of two I am exploring.  Worth a try.


----------



## goooner (Feb 7, 2017)

Strange that it does not even support the D7000. Pity, would have been interesting for the noise reduction.


----------



## cgw (Feb 7, 2017)

The Nik plug-in collection abandoned by Google is IMHO the best free deal going.
Proof of sorts that not all orphan software is shite.


----------



## dunfly (Feb 15, 2017)

Downloaded the fee copy since it did have my camera and lens combinations.  I tried it out on some of my existing RAW images to compare them to Aftershot Pro images I had previously processed.  I must say, the lens and camera corrections are outstanding.  Beyond that, I couldn't tell a whole lot of difference, though DXO options are more limited.  How does the lens correction in DXO compare to Lightroom lens corrections?


----------



## table1349 (Feb 15, 2017)

I can't answer that as I don't use Lightroom.  I am a Phase One Pro user.  Maybe someone will answer that for you.


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 15, 2017)

dunfly said:


> Downloaded the fee copy since it did have my camera and lens combinations.  I tried it out on some of my existing RAW images to compare them to Aftershot Pro images I had previously processed.  I must say, the lens and camera corrections are outstanding.  Beyond that, I couldn't tell a whole lot of difference, though DXO options are more limited.  How does the lens correction in DXO compare to Lightroom lens corrections?



DX0 lens corrections: the standard upon which all others can be judged. Said another way; to the extent that any other converter doesn't match the results from DX0 is the extent to which that other converter is deficient.

Joe

DX0 is a very conservative old school raw converter. What they do well they do the best. DX0 delivers a beautifully clean artifact free best-in-class demosaicing of a raw file. As noted their lens corrections are standard.

However DX0 has stubbornly held to the old school conservative position of a two step workflow process: 1. raw conversion 2. move to PS for further processing, and as such they've been left far behind by the competition. Over the past decade the industry leading raw converters have been steadily adding functionality in the form of layers and local masking abilities that increasingly remove step 2. from the workflow. Removing step 2. provides huge advantages to the end user and tips the scale against DX0's stubborn refusal to get with the program.

I have a very love/hate relationship with DX0 -- I love 'em for how good they are and I hate 'em for how backward they are. I have version 10 on my system now. I refused to upgrade to 11 and I'm through with them.


----------



## TrolleySwag (Feb 15, 2017)

How is Dx09 for noise reduction?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## dunfly (Feb 27, 2017)

I have found the DxO noise reduction to be outstanding compared to Aftershot Pro and Paintshop Pro.  I don't use Lightroom or Photoshop, so I can't compare it to them.  While DxO seems somewhat limited, what is does, it does well.


----------

